# Vista vs. XP--burning a CD



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Was it just the Vista software used, not Nero or something else?

Could be the same as this maybe ?



> When you burn CDs through Vista, make sure you're not using the live file system; switch to mastered. Otherwise, the disc session won't be closed and your car's CD player won't recognize it.


Windows info:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Burn-a-CD-or-DVD


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep. Sounds to me like you removed the burned CD before it was configured to work on other machines. It will probably work on your sister's machine but maybe not on yours. I don't use the drag and drop CD utilities in either Vista or XP anymore. They suck especially because they don't tell you to wait.

Try something like Nero or one of the many open source products for burning CDs. You will like them much better. I think Nero still has a freeware version for basics? The open source stuff is all free.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I suspect that the CD wasn't closed or finished! 
I do know that 'open' CD's can be viewed on the machine used to do the burning!
But, must be closed before it can be 'read' on other machines.


----------

